# Looking for shrimp to fit my water



## maromi (Jan 6, 2013)

Rather then constantly fight to change my water, I am looking for species of shrimp that better fit what is coming out of my tap/in my tanks which is quite hard. I rent so installing an R/O unit is not on the horizon and the idea of constantly purchasing the RO water seems a little unrealistic. 

I currently have two dwarf freshwater species that both accept my water out of the tap (I treat with Prime) which are Cherry Shrimp (of course) and Green Shrimp (babaulti) Both species are doing great and have many offspring. 

My water (in my tanks which have driftwood and heavily planted) is as follows: 
PH: 7.8 
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0 
GH: 9
KH: 7 

These numbers are out of my ten gallon and they are very stable, I haven't seen a number change when doing my tests in months. In my reading the only shrimp that seem to accept hard water readily really seem to be the cherries, the greens, and various Sulawesi shrimp although I realize that last suggestion is advanced. 

However in the future do these water parameters look like something I can work towards keeping Sulawesi shrimp in? I know a stable aged aquarium (with plenty of bio film) is a must with these shrimp from my reading, so I'd like to continue letting my ten gallon age and then in the future maybe switch to Sulawesi if I won't have to fight my water parameters too much. 

Other species suggestions more then welcome. I realize cherries and babaultis are a big jump from Sulawesi but in terms of tanks I have kept planted tanks with fish for a decade, and I just can't seem to find a shrimp species "in between" that will enjoy my hard water. (I no longer keep fish)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Tigers would love your they like high ph and lots of algee, they won't cross with anything and there are lots f different types but super tigers are usually on the cheeper side and just as nice as others


----------



## maromi (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion, I will for sure look into tigers, although other sources I have been looking into say they prefer soft water?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Sunkist shrimp too.. though they don't have live young as the cherries do, they are very pretty, and cannot cross breed. Need brackish water for their zoeys to morph into shrimplets.

Caridina Propinqua, I think is the proper name, but Big Als usually sells them as Orange Bee shrimp, but they are not any kind of true Bee shrimp. Females bright orange, males a bit less bright, but still, they have decent colour.


----------



## maromi (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you often see that species at your local Big Al's? My local Big Al's never have anything aside from Cherries and Amanos.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They've had a few shipments in lately at the Mississauga store.. they were on sale just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## maromi (Jan 6, 2013)

O.k. great thanks for the info, sounds like I'll have to broaden my horizons geographically!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, you can always hire me to bring you some . As my signature says. Time is one thing I have that many do not.


----------

